# ubuntu 11.04 fails to boot



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

Lenovo Thinkpad x60, ubuntu 11.04.
I deleted windows xp pro (format C, and put a full install of ubuntu 11.04 on the hard drive. It worked fine but now I need to remove ubuntu completely and put xp back. I tried a few things but have done something bad because it no longer boots into ubuntu, not even if the boot seqeunce is altered. Have tried using a windows disk- no luck, pc repair disk- no luck. When computer is started it shows a blank screen only and won't boot to linux OS, from the hard drive or cd rom.
How do I get into ubuntu and delete it completely from hard drive, or just a way to delete it would be good.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Can you get to BIOS setup? Does the drive show up in BIOS?

How did you "format C:" since it can not be done from Windows? In any case, a format would not have prepared the drive for any Linux-based OS.

Can you explain the steps you followed in more detail?


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

hi, yes can get into bios,
I used a pc engineers toolkit, <software reference removed> boot disk to run a small version of xp and formatted from dos prompt screen, c format. then installed ubuntu. all worked fine until i decided to try to delete ubuntu. now I'm stuck.

when i boot to bios the hard drive only seems to show in the startup, boot, boot priority order menu. it shows as ATA HDD0: TOSHIBA MK4034GSX-(S1)


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Please do not reference illegal or pirated software in the forum.

Do you have an XP disk that you are using? Did it come with the machine?

What make and model? Was there a hidden recovery partition on your drive?

A drive formatted by Windows cannot be used by Ubuntu. That step was completely unnecesary since the whole partition needed to be deleted by Ubuntu before it could be installed.

Is it a SATA drive? If it is, then XP is too old to install to a SATA natively and workarounds would need to be used.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

have an xp pro oem disk. no it didn't come with the machine.
Lenovo thinkpad x60. I previously did a duel boot xp and ubuntu but don't know if there was a recovery partition. The x60 originally arrived running xp pro and worked perfectly with that OS.
not sure what kind of hd it is.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

I think the hard drive showed NTFS

>>Serial ATA (SATA)<<


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Can you supply the current status of your hard disk?

By booting up a Ubuntu CD, click terminal and post here the output of 

```
sudo fdisk -l
```
All these Xp has been deleted, Ubuntu installed but the hard disk shows NTFS partition are very confusing.

The golden rule is use only one set of partitioning tools from one operating system and stick to it.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

I managed to re-install ubuntu and it's working. the terminal is a bit too programmy for me. i'm a ubuntu beginner.
@ Elvandil, As for my computer it's a thinkpad x60 (2006) type 1707, and was built around XP, still has the XP sticker, so I assumed re-installing would be a case of deleting ubuntu and loading windows. I could be wrong about that and didn't have any luck when it was attempted. 
I'll stick with ubuntu a while longer.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

bartog,

If you have no idea where each operating system resides you could lose everything someday. A terminal is just the basic way of communicating with a computer. The command "fdisk -l" show all the partitions in every hard disk but it is a system command requiring privilege so you prefix it with "sudo". That is all.

Ubuntu does have a graphic program called Gparted which you can install using the Synaptic Package Manager.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the previous replies. I changed my mind and decided to go back to XP Pro, but hasn't worked. Now I'm stuck. 
have a copy of gparted on disc, used it to format hd to fat32 then ntfs (seemed like the right thing to do ) with no partition, 40 Gb HD, but when the computer is turned on;

error: unknown filesystem.
grub rescue>

When Win XP Pro (OEM) disc is run it loads the setup files but then gives message;
Setup did not find any hard disk drives installed in your computer.

I have no idea what to do. How do I fix the filesystem, get rid of grub and re-install win xp ?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

A hdd cannot be format. You always format a partition!

If you use Gparted to

(1) Delete the partitions so the the hard disk is completely empty and has no partition.
(2) Reboot to check with Gparted again confirming no partition first then use it to create one partition with NTFS filing system.
(3) Boot up Xp installation CD and its installer will sink its teeth into this hard disk partition and would not let go until the installation is complete.

Any any case with the XP installation CD, opt for Repair and type this in the terminal the Grub rescue will be gone for ever

```
fixmbr
```
When you format a partition you can't change its MBR. The Grub rescue is Linux version of the MBR. It cannot do any harm as no system can be booted. If you install a Xp its installer will replace the MBR with Windows' own MBR or you use Xp installation CD to replace the MBR manually. In such a case you PC still doesn't boot but XP's MBR has no error message so you have a false sense of security that everything is OK.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

1 deleted the partition ok
2 created NTFS ok
3 XP CD does not complete, even when i opt for repair, and no terminal;

Setup did not find any hard drives installed in your computer.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

can only get a terminal in gparted,

[email protected]:~$ 

typed fixmbr but only get,
bash: fixmbr: command not found


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

The discs available, no floppy drive,

GPARTED 
WINDOWS XP PRO sp3
UBUNTU 11.04 installation disc

HD now has NTFS main partition, but won't load the XP installer. I'm stuck in a feedback loop !

The microsoft help is a dead end;

To remove Linux from your computer and install Windows XP, follow these steps: Remove the native, swap, and boot partitions used by Linux: Start your computer with the Linux Setup_ floppy _disk, type fdisk at the command prompt, and then press ENTER.

I just want to remove linux and reinstall windows. Any ideas ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Setup did not find any hard drives installed in your computer.


Recall Elvandil's earlier post:



> Is it a SATA drive? If it is, then XP is too old to install to a SATA natively and workarounds would need to be used.


I have heard that XP SP3 includes the needed drivers for SATA, but earlier versions do not.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Has to be a very old Xp if it can't read a Sata disk.

When Xp installation CD boots its first message displayed at the bottom is if there is any SCSI disk please insert drivers now (usually in a floppy). Sata is one type of SCSI disks. All motherboards would have drivers supplied to read Sata hdd for Xp. The drivers are available either as a set of floppy discs or to be downloaded from the CD to floppies. The drivers are usually packaged with the RAID drivers.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't have a floppy drive, only cd-rom. I have no idea what to do now. Have looked for step by step walk-throughs but no luck. I found a copy of 'mini xp' on a disk, loaded that and was able to format the whole HD to NTFS, but the grub still remains.

>> Has to be a very old Xp if it can't read a Sata disk.<<
thats what i thought. It ran fine with XP Pro SP3.
RAID drivers ? I really feel like a noob again.
Do you think this hard drive is now unusable ?


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

It's XP Pro SP3 that I have on disc, so if that has the needed drivers why's it not loading ? I think the laptop originally had XP Pro SP2 and was upgraded. Is it just a case of deleting grub ?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Xp with SP3 should be able to read Sata disk up to 2TB.

How about giving us a second opinion by following Post #7.

To get a Ubuntu terminal, click Application, then Accessories and then terminal.

Ubuntu will detect your network and so you can use copy and paste to post here the output of 

```
sudo fdisk -l
```


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

[email protected]:~$ sudo fdisk -1
fdisk: invalid option -- '1'

Usage
fdisk [options] <disk. change partition table
fdisk [options] -1 <disk> list partition table(s)
fdisk -s <partition> give partition sizes (s) in blocks

Options:
-b <size> sector size (512, 1024, 2048, or 4096)
-c switch off DOS compatible mode
-h print help
-u <size> give sizes in sectors instead of cylinders
-v print version
-c <number> specify the number of cylinders
-H<number> specify the number of heads
-S<number> specify the number of sectors per track


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

bartog,

If you copy the text of "fdisk -l" directly from the forum you wouldn't have the error.

The "l" is a lower case of "L" and not the "1" you have used.

You may like to know the parameter "-l" is quite common in Bash commands.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't find fdisk -l on the forum. Not sure what you mean. Is it something I copy into terminal and this will delete grub and/or allow the windows xp disc to load ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It looks like on your computer the digit for one and the lower case L display the same.

saikee meant that if you had copied "sudo fdisk -l" from his post and pasted it into the terminal it would not have mattered that he had neglected to mention that the last letter is a lower case L, as we sometimes remember to do.

fdisk -l does nothing but list some information about what's on the disk.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok.
I still can't load the win xp pro disc into my thinkpad x60 and the grub is still there, the 40Gb HD is empty and formatted NTFS. How do I get xp installed, as the only OS ?
when xp installation disc is loaded it doesn't allow me to use the R repair command.
Just going round in ever decreasing cicles here.
Using ubuntu was obviously a big mistake. I'm a Windows type device only it seems.
I feel like I've stepped back into the early 80's and I've just got my new ZX81. I never liked programming, because I'm not a ones and zeros kinda person.
Please help me install XP Pro !


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ... because I'm not a ones and zeros kinda person.


But some of us are.  I loved programming and still enjoy trouble shooting. I, and I think others, are mystified as to why this has become so complicated. Maybe if we see the ones and zeros and other output from sudo fdisk -l at least one of us will see a path forward.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm so slow it's painful !

[email protected]:~$ sudo fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4864 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/0 size (minimum/optimal) 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x0005234c

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sda1 1 4864 39068672 7 HPFS/NTFS
[email protected]:~$


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

Device Boot start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sda1 1 4864 39068672 7 HPFS/NTFS


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

can't get the spaces , I'll do it vertically
Device Boot
/dev/sda1
Start
1
End
4864
Blocks
39068672
Id
7
System
HPFS/NTFS


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Your hard disk partition table looks healthy to me.

It has the standard 255 heads, 63 sectors and 512 bytes per sector.

The entire hard disk has 4864 cylinders which were used up to create sda1.

If a hard disk is reported by Linux without any complaint then it should be acceptable to all other PC OSes including Xp.

I will suspect your Xp installation CD and wonder if it is a genuine M$ original disk. I have slipstreamed SP3 into my Xp and it work in every PC without the need of Sata drivers.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I'm so slow it's painful !


I was pretty darn slow on studying this one! Use GParted to mark that partition "boot" and I think XP will install OK.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

Marked partion "boot" but still get the same message when trying to install windows;

_Setup did not find any hard disk drive installed in your computer_

The XP disc arrived with a new computer. Microsoft sticker, book, gold disc with service pack 3, I've had it about 1 year.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

without any disc in drive it reads:

error: unknown filesystem
grub rescue>


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

bartog,

I would have though a PC of about one year old would have a hard disk size at least 160Gb to 250Gb but yours is only 40Gb. Are you using the CD from another computer? It is possible the Xp has been packaged to be installed only the OEM equipment. I would say the 40Gb hard disk size was introduced at the time when laptops switched from PATA to Sata.

You could try to borrow another Xp CD to see if it gives you the same error.

AFAIK a hard disk recognised by Linux should be automatically recognised by a modern MS Windows.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes the XP cd arrived with a new computer I've since sold.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Try your old computer with any other Xp installation CD.

I think other members of the forum can confirm if some Xp CDs have been shipped to be installed only on the PC sold with the software.

Legally an OEM copy of Xp cannot be transferred to another computer and is supposed to die with it. The OEM copy is a lot cheaper than the standard license which is transferable.

Technically the current Ubuntu is light years ahead of Xp and is better than Win7. You are just new to Linux and does not know its true power and so would prefer Xp to it. Even if you manage to install Xp successfully you still have buy any of the supporting software while ending up with a buggy system famous of being the most attacked OS. Ubuntu give you not only the OS but all the supporting software for free. It is a lot more secure than Xp.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

unfortunately I don't have access to another copy of XP so have reloaded ubuntu and it's working fine. Nice sales pitch !
I'll probably be back with a thousand questions about how to run/convert well known windows stuff for linux.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm back.
Lenovo Thinkpad X60, 40Gb HD, Thinkpad USB DVD/CD RW drive, ubuntu 11.04

Want to install windows xp pro sp3. Have new xp disk but cannot install.
used gparted to delete partition and change to NTFS but xp still won't load. can't enter recovery consol.

when computer is booted now reads,

error: unknown filesystem.
grub rescue>

have read all my previous posts/replies but still can't get rid of/overwrite grub and install xp.

HELP


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You boot to the XP CD, right? And then what is the error message?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Closing this since you started another thread.


----------

